# OK Pals, we've received his contract. Can you have a look at this?



## alli (Mar 6, 2008)

okay.
First up, we'd like to live close to the action in a studio apartment. So, something in a good area, prob Dubai Marina or Jumeirah Beach Residence. 
(also, i am counting on the fact that I won't get a good paying job, not like what I am in now, so I am not factoring in my wage. We need to be able to get ahead on his wage alone, so whatever I make is bonus savings.)

He has been offered the following.

- 25,000dhs per month = 300,000dhs per year, inclusive of transport and housing allowance.

At the time of interview, they discussed $90,000 USD which is equivalent to 330,000dhs. I am gona tell him to push for this.

- Basic GCC Wide medical insurance
- One return trip economy flight home per year
- Salary to be reviewed at least once per year
- Departure ticket to get to Dubai
- Company provided car and accommoation for the first month of employment

- Relocation allowance of 20,000 AED subject to submission of receipts
I have a problem with this, because it says that they will only cover the costs of shipping stuff from home to Dubai. I'm gona ask 
"We request that the relocation allowance be amended to not only include costs of shipping items from domicile, but to include covering the costs of terminating contracts at place of domicile which have already been entered into in Australia. This includes, but is not limited to,
- mobile phone contracts
- pay TV contracts
-Gym memberships
-Internet Providers"

15 days per year paid sick leave

20 working days of holiday per year plus public holidays etc

Also, nowhere in the contract does it talk about a salary sacrifice rental offer. When he had the interview, they said that the company offers interest free loans for renting a property, which is then deducted monthly from the salary. I am gona tell him to push for this, otherwise we just can't afford to go, there is no way we'll have that kind of money upfront.

What are your thoughts, wise ones?


----------



## Rachel_Heath (Mar 16, 2008)

Whilst I can't speak for much of this, I do think that asking your hubby's new prospective employer to pay to cancel your existing Oz based contracts is more than a little cheeky, and if I were in the employers position, being asked that would make me feel that perhaps you're being a tad too greedy.

Now, if your were being asked to move over there by an existing employer then that's entirely different, but if I understand your prior messages on the board this is not the case.


----------



## alli (Mar 6, 2008)

Yeah, it probably is a bit cheeky on second thought!

But, the thing is, we're not "relocating" anything- we are literally selling/giving away everything we own and going there with nothing. we were hoping the relocation allowance would pay for new furniture, fridges tv beds etc but it expressly says that it won't pay for the purchase of furniture and setting up house


----------



## Rachel_Heath (Mar 16, 2008)

I can see your quandary m'dear and can sympathize. I assume that although you're selling up most stuff that you're still expecting to ship some items over (e.g. family keepsakes etc.) - yes/no?


----------



## alli (Mar 6, 2008)

honestly, nothing. I wouldn't trust sending my sentimental stuff overseas, if we keep anything, we'll just put it into storage or something.

Sigh. Oh the drama!


----------



## Rachel_Heath (Mar 16, 2008)

Have you made that point clear to the new boss, and stressed upon him that you're coming out armed with your carry-on, suitcases and the clothes on your back?


----------



## alli (Mar 6, 2008)

He's told the recruitment agent, but not the company, it's very hard to talk to them directly.

When we send the contract back outlining the changes, perhaps we should write a paragraph explaining that to them. I'm sure it can't hurt and you are right, it would sound alot nicer than what i've written in the first post.


----------



## Rachel_Heath (Mar 16, 2008)

AH, the perils of the recruitment agent. _*Now *_I understand!

I think you're right - I'm sure a personal communication to the new boss and thereby bypassing Mr. Obstreperous, offering to wave the 20,000 AED but instead asking for something less (perhaps 10,000 or 15,000) might help.

I sincerely wish you good luck and please do let us know how it goes!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

If a higher salary has been mentioned then I would push for that. And get the interest-free rental loan in writing too.

Regarding accomodation, the first question is where is your husband's work?

Personally JBR would not be my first choice as it is a soulless area. Rents however, have reduced and I believe that a one-bed apartment may be had for around AED 95K pa. 

You also want comprehensive medical cover - a basic GCC plan isn't enough.

I also recommend, form experience of seeing many people move here, that you do ship out some personal items. This will allow you to personalise your home with pictures, photos etc that mean something to you. It will feel more like your home then.


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

25k per month, with no housing allowance on top? I would ask for a further 100k housing allowance - not as a loan! but given in advance to get yourselves a one bed apartment.


----------



## BLM (Jan 31, 2008)

I agree with GA, they have to pay you to relocate. Sadly I have chosen to move to Dubai of my own free will, so I'm not getting squat. But I understand that Dubai rental prices are on par with London (where I live now) so not such a shock for me. But if you're coming from Oz, well...


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

Rent is the killer here, everything else you can get round, Schooling is the next big expenditure,


----------



## alli (Mar 6, 2008)

hmmm.

He'll be working in bur dubai, so any suggestions on where to live (sheik zayed rd?) are welcome!

Geordie, another 100k on top of his package you reckon?

They won't think it's unreasonable will they?

I don't know if they are mucking us around or not, but i'm not happy with it as it stands


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

you will need 25k plus a housing allowance of 100k or there abouts. None of this them giving you a free loan - if they up your basic to 35 then yes go for the loan, if you not you want 100k up front as a housing allowance to get you an apartment.


----------



## alli (Mar 6, 2008)

great, thanks. I'll discuss it with him, you seem to know what you are talking about. I just don't want to be one of those dumb expats who fail to see the forest for the trees, you know? I want to be as informed as possible.

thanks again mate.


----------

